# ASX CFDs



## Fab (1 April 2007)

I have been told by a friend that the ASX is planning to allow CFD trading in August the same way as shares making somehow redundant the uses of brokers. Can anyone clarify how will that work and is there any incentive in waiting until August to start trading CFDs?


----------



## CanOz (1 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*



Fab said:


> I have been told by a friend that the ASX is planning to allow CFD trading in August the same way as shares making somehow redundant the uses of brokers. Can anyone clarify how will that work and is there any incentive in waiting until August to start trading CFDs?




Well, the period from May to August is historically a bearish period so if you can short, then you could profit that. If you can't now, then its a long haul through until September.

Cheers,


----------



## Fab (2 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*

Yes I am aware about the period of May to August being bearish but having said that it might be different this year with the superannuation and future fund money coming in the market.
Anyway I guess my question was more about what will be the difference between ASX CFDs and the one that are currently offered.  
My understanding is the ASX CFDs will be available to trade the same way as normal shares.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (2 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*



Fab said:


> Yes I am aware about the period of May to August being bearish but having said that it might be different this year with the superannuation and future fund money coming in the market.
> Anyway I guess my question was more about what will be the difference between ASX CFDs and the one that are currently offered.
> My understanding is the ASX CFDs will be available to trade the same way as normal shares.





I am really looking forward to seeing how it is going to be done Fab also any thing that can knock down the market maker spread on the big brokers would be great.

I wait with much anticipation!


----------



## Strw23 (2 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/cfds/index.htm


----------



## Strw23 (2 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*

more info
http://www.asx.com.au/about/pdf/mr20060906_cfds.pdf


----------



## wiseguy (2 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*

Any word on the margin requirements on the ASX cfds?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (3 April 2007)

*Re: ASX CFD's*

Wise guy I think that will be the same some 5% some 10% some 15%.

Depending on the margin rates available on the share by the lender.

This looks great smaller spreads = much easier timing!


----------

